# 14 Jul Morning Star Long Range Trip



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Me and Trina (my wife) went on a 
Morning Star Long Range trip yesterday.

The boat left the marina at 6am and 
headed out for 3hrs before dropping 
anchor. We passed through an
area called the Jack Spot on the
way out. We made about 3 or 4 
drops all day. The bite was as 
advertised....slow/funny bite...very 
large fish. The seabass at the deepest
drop wanted nothing but fresh clams.
They wanted the bait to sit on the 
bottom and then they would just
pick it up and run with it. As we
started working our way back in
I started tossing out a few green crabs.
Did not get a single bite in the deeper
drops so I immediately went back to 
fishing for seabass since they were 
of very nice size. On the last and 
final drop we were in about 75' and
the tog were there and hungary. 
Caught two keepers @17" with one
throw back in about 20 mins. Got back
to the marina at 4:30. We got a total
of 36 real nice seabass which gave us
more meat then we get on a regular trip
when we both limit out.

Talapia


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks for the report. I've got a long trip scheduled for 7/31 and hope to be as successful.

Catman.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

No problem. I am on the extended
trip right before yours (27 Jul) so I would
keep my eye out for that report.

Anybody else going on eithor the 27 or 31
Jul trips?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Talapia said:


> No problem. I am on the extended
> trip right before yours (27 Jul) so I would
> keep my eye out for that report.
> 
> ...


Monty won't have the results posted that fast so if you could post I'd apperciate it. I've got my favorite spot #25. Had it for the last 5 trips. Good karma in that corner plus it's close to the bait. Good luck on the 27th.

Nick.


----------

